# Official: Pops signs with the Mavericks



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2538627
DALLAS -- The Dallas Mavericks signed undrafted free-agent forward Pops Mensah-Bonsu on Thursday.

The 6-foot-9, 240-pound Mensah-Bonsu averaged 12.6 points and 6.7 rebounds for George Washington last season. He led the Colonels in field-goal percentage (56.4 percent) and blocks (38) and is second on the school's all-time blocks list with 141.

Mensah-Bonsu played for the Mavericks' summer league teams in Las Vegas and Salt Lake City, averaging about eight points and five rebounds per game.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

:banana:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

:cheers:

YES I AM SOOO HAPPY


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

Great signing. Hope he gets some time as the backup power forward. I doubt it with Croshere being there but a nice signing and hopefully he develops.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Any chance he can take on the role of SF?

I haven't really watched him play, so I don't know.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

He actually is a SF.


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

He had that windmill dunk right? I saw that and I was like "Pop! You ain't no PF!"


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm late because I was out of town. But :banana: :banana: :clap:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Pops is not a SF. He's a PF. I haven't seen him do much of anything on the perimeter to merit him being called a SF.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

:cheers:


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

i don't know any thing about him but how was his deffence during the summer leage


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Pops is not a SF. He's a PF. I haven't seen him do much of anything on the perimeter to merit him being called a SF.


I don't know, size wise he would be undersized at PF and he said that (even though he played both PF and C in college) he wants to develop his SF game in the NBA.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

He stole Pavel's spot. I hate him.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

WTChan said:


> He stole Pavel's spot. I hate him.


Who's Pavel?


----------



## brain_less (Aug 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> Who's Pavel?


yeah who is pavel


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

t1no said:


> Who's Pavel?


how the hell do u not know who pavel watever his last name is, u have a mavs avatar u should know the whole roster with there weight and height.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> how the hell do u not know who pavel watever his last name is, u have a mavs avatar u should know the whole roster with there weight and height.


lol this guy really makes forums interesting, something to laugh at when i am having a bad day.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

He was being sarcastic...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Pop's has the body and athletism to play the 3; he will have to develop his game to accommodate.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

BTW this hasn't been talked about much, but I watched a summer league game at a friend's house and I was extremely impressed by Pops's perimeter D.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Pops, THE WADE STOPPER!

maybe?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Not a chance lol. But he's probably just a little worse than Howard is now (on D).


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Well he is younger than Howard right? So he should have alot of time to get better on D.


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

Ahh Pops, I was watching the game at a friends house when he did that windmill

Good pick up behind Stack at the 3.


----------

